# Japanese commentators watching Kevin Hays solve a cube



## Deleted member 19792 (Sep 29, 2014)




----------



## IRNjuggle28 (Sep 29, 2014)

Lol that was awesome. Inb4 thread locked and you get bannned


----------



## guysensei1 (Sep 29, 2014)

IRNjuggle28 said:


> Lol that was awesome. Inb4 thread locked and you get bannned



Indeed.


----------



## Coolster01 (Sep 29, 2014)

Perfecto.


----------



## MarcelP (Sep 29, 2014)

LOL, that was actually very funny. Looking at Kevins records today I suspect even he can laugh about it now. (Hope so..)


----------



## Deleted member 19792 (Sep 29, 2014)

This video is going to be part of a larger scale of videos, and after I get 250 fails, I will make some kind of compilation. Time for Botchamania: Cubing Edition!


----------



## Please Dont Ask (Sep 29, 2014)

This made my day ( night )


----------



## Robert-Y (Sep 29, 2014)

Not a bad idea 

I just wish the commentary and the video fit together more


----------



## Deleted member 19792 (Sep 29, 2014)

Robert-Y said:


> Not a bad idea
> 
> I just wish the commentary and the video fit together more




This is part of Botchamania: Cubing Edition, which will have lots of fails with music, memes, and such attatched. This "preview" was made in kind of a rush, so when I make the final one I might fit it together more 

(I wanted the screaming to be part of the pop, not the boom)


----------



## ryanj92 (Sep 30, 2014)

MLG speedcubing gogogo


----------



## Michael Womack (Sep 30, 2014)

Sounds like the Japanese audio was from a sport's game or one Japans crazy weird game shows.


----------



## RageCuber (Sep 30, 2014)

Better than any tutorial ever


----------



## AlGoreRhythm (Sep 30, 2014)

Lol, I was gonna do this with the ANW commentators on Feliks' solves- "AND ANOTHER SKIP!"


----------



## Deathranger999 (Sep 30, 2014)

strakerak said:


> This video is going to be part of a larger scale of videos, and after I get 250 fails, I will make some kind of compilation. Time for Botchamania: Cubing Edition!



If you're making a series of fails, you HAVE to include Chris' double DNF 2x2 average.


----------

